# Sit tight or run



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

A friend of mine and her daughter are on a Diving course in Thailand.

Anyway they were under water today, when the Tsunami alarm was raised.

So would it be safer to get out of the water and run for it or dive down and sit on the bottom till it passes over head.:confused2:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lanason said:


> A friend of mine and her daughter are on a Diving course in Thailand.
> 
> Anyway they were under water today, when the Tsunami alarm was raised.
> 
> So would it be safer to get out of the water and run for it or dive down and sit on the bottom till it passes over head.:confused2:


This one needs a physics teacher. :confused2:

IMHO, they should stay in the bottom but it also depends upon the duration of the wave, whether they'll be deep enough to avoid it and their ability to stay together.

They are lucky, this one was not bad.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My friends were underwater in the Maldives when the tsunami hit Thailand and then the Maldives in 2004. They knew something was up as the fish began to act strangely to begin with. Then the water was swirling around and they were being tossed about. They could see the boats above struggling. They kept control of their bouyancy and surfaced when it was calmer.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I've always wondered what happens at the bottom (the floor of the ocean) when a Tsumani comes over, I guess the devastating power of it lies in the wave, but only as it appoaches the land. Then it picks up the water for the actual flooding of the land, (that is when the ocean suddenly disappears on the beach) If that is so, and you are in the water, I suspect you need to be BEHIND that point, otherwise you get picked up as well?


----------

